

If It’s Not on Prod, It Doesn’t Count: The Value of Frequent Releases - danmccorm
http://bits.shutterstock.com/?p=165

======
Dudelander
While I agree with this in general, "6) You reduce complexity" seems a little
bit optomistic. Frequent deployments don't force developers to refactor their
code.

~~~
danmccorm
Yup, that's fair. I meant more that it encourages you not to get carried away
with things that don't matter. But you're right, there's still a lot to be
said for regular refactoring.

